# FL Duxford 2011



## seesul (May 29, 2011)

Imperial War Museum Duxford > What's On > Air Shows and Flying > Air Shows 2011 : Flying Legends
Anyone heading there?
I didn´t want to go there this year but attendance of this veteran http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/aviation/lt-jimmy-brooks-story-10853.html and this Mustang Gray Eagles Foundation changed my opinion immediately.
Thank you Geedee for letting me know about 'February' beeing there. Otherwise I´d stay at home...
Whoops! Browser Settings Incompatible


----------



## seesul (May 30, 2011)

Does anyone know if B-17G 'Sally B' is airborne again? It had problems with its engines in past...
Thank you.


----------



## Geedee (May 30, 2011)

Yup, Sally was rolled out a few weeks ago from winter maintenance and is back in her environment.

B-17 Preservation Ltd - The Sally B Website


----------



## seesul (May 30, 2011)

Thank you for a good news Gary. I only hope that the never ending story with engines failure is over now. Keep my fingers crossed.
Were you at FL in 2008 when there were 3 Forts at once? That was amazing although Sally B was grounded.


----------



## Geedee (May 30, 2011)

I've been to every FL since I moved back to the UK in 2004 !


----------



## seesul (May 30, 2011)

Geedee said:


> I've been to every FL since I moved back to the UK in 2004 !


Lucky man


----------



## seesul (Jun 3, 2011)

So anyone heading there?
I know about Geedee (Gary) and Trackend (Lee) so far...


----------



## seesul (Jun 3, 2011)

Update
here´s a part of the answer I got from the owner of 'February':
_Jim (Brooks) will be there as the guest of the "Horseman" formation aerobatic team. "February" will also be there as one of the featured Mustangs in the aerobatic act. Jim is now 90 and will be flying front seat, pilot in command in a TF-51 Mustang. The ASB.tv crew will be making a movie about that flight. Should be really great!
Jim's wish has been to fly a Mustang in his 90th year. Incredible!_

That´s why I gotta be there!


----------



## Airframes (Jun 3, 2011)

And I don't blame you Roman ! I hope you get to meet him too. I'm thinking about going, but it depends on health nearer the date, plus available cash !
I'll let you know if I can go nearer the time.


----------



## seesul (Jun 5, 2011)

That would be great Terry. Keep my fingers crossed!


----------



## rochie (Jun 5, 2011)

would love to be there but am going on the 18th August, there's no way the wife will let me go twice in 1 year


----------



## seesul (Jun 5, 2011)

Karl, we all got the same problem, I know it.


----------



## rochie (Jun 6, 2011)

very true my friend


----------



## Geedee (Jun 7, 2011)

Two containers have arrived at DX today. Undertsand 'February' and "Fragile but agile" are inside them !


----------



## seesul (Jun 9, 2011)

That´s great Gary! Thanks for keeping me informed.
I only regret that the owner of February won´t be attending FL...as I wanted to meet him too...


----------



## Rocketeer (Jun 23, 2011)

would be nice to have a meet up!


----------



## trackend (Jul 2, 2011)

I have not long replaced my old nikon D200 with a D7000 so hope to get a chance to give it good work out at FL hope to see you guys at the beer tent.


----------



## Airframes (Jul 2, 2011)

Hope you all have a great time. Was looking at going, but my mate Mick, who I was going with, will have just got out of hospital after having a pace-maker fitted, so can't go. Darn !


----------



## seesul (Jul 4, 2011)

Rocketeer said:


> would be nice to have a meet up!


 


trackend said:


> I have not long replaced my old nikon D200 with a D7000 so hope to get a chance to give it good work out at FL hope to see you guys at the beer tent.



Hello guys, will you be there on Friday yet? There would be more time for meeting on that day...


----------



## seesul (Jul 4, 2011)

Airframes said:


> Hope you all have a great time. Was looking at going, but my mate Mick, who I was going with, will have just got out of hospital after having a pace-maker fitted, so can't go. Darn !



I´m sorry for that Terry. I hoped to have few beers with you there


----------



## trackend (Jul 5, 2011)

First time back to Legends for a couple of years Roman (due to unforseen problems) i'll be their on Friday,forcast is light showers on Friday but much better with Sunny intervals on Saturday


----------



## seesul (Jul 5, 2011)

trackend said:


> First time back to Legends for a couple of years Roman (due to unforseen problems) i'll be their on Friday,forcast is light showers on Friday but much better with Sunny intervals on Saturday



Thank you Lee. I´ll be there on Friday and Saturday. Thanks for the weather prevision. We will meet up there. Got your phone number.


----------



## rochie (Jul 5, 2011)

this looks like turning into quite a meeting, wish i could make it now instead of going in August


----------



## Crimea_River (Jul 5, 2011)

Wish I could make it too. I'm starting to think I will next year so hopefully you guys will want to do a sequel.


----------



## seesul (Jul 11, 2011)

Met Lee (Trackend) and Gary (Gdee) at Duxford. Got a rare chance to speak to WW2 vet Jimmy Brooks from 31st FG. What a meeting! Will post some pictures yet.
Also spoke to Ed Shipley, the Horsemen pilot flying 'February' during the airshow but didn´t get the chance to sit down into the cockpit of 'February'. Ed agreed but the airfield staff didn´t allow us to go to the machine. 'February' was so close but so far at once...****ing rules...


----------



## Njaco (Jul 11, 2011)

I need some pics of you guys!!


----------



## seesul (Jul 11, 2011)

Later 2day Chris.


----------



## Njaco (Jul 11, 2011)




----------



## trackend (Jul 11, 2011)

Hope you dont mind a few snaps put on your thread Roman, it was nice to see you at FL im glad you had a nice time


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 11, 2011)

Nice shots Lee!


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jul 11, 2011)

Excellent shots Lee!!!!  WOW, you leave for a long while and come back in grand fashion, those are superb sir!


----------



## evangilder (Jul 11, 2011)

Great stuff, Lee!  I've been also mulling the 7000. Looks like you are putting it to good use!


----------



## Thorlifter (Jul 11, 2011)

Excellent pics Lee. Thanks for posting....

Is it just me or do you guys hate the Red Bull stuff on the planes too? I think it really takes away from the visual of the plane.


----------



## jjp_nl (Jul 11, 2011)

Thorlifter said:


> Excellent pics Lee. Thanks for posting....
> 
> Is it just me or do you guys hate the Red Bull stuff on the planes too? I think it really takes away from the visual of the plane.



Definitely brings down the look of the overall thing... but I guess in some cases it's choosing between seeing a (classic) flying banner or none at all


----------



## Airframes (Jul 11, 2011)

Beaut pics Lee !


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jul 11, 2011)

What a great mix of aircraft!


----------



## seesul (Jul 12, 2011)

Excellent pics Lee! I´m sorry we met each other only on Friday. We wanted to find you on Saturday too but we spent all the day by searching for the pilot of 'February' and WW2 vet Jimmy Brooks. We met Jimmy which was amazing but failed to climb into the cockpit of Febraury as the airport staff didn´t allow us to go to the machine even though it was agreed by the pilot of February...
Btw, do you have any shots of February on the ground or during the flight?


----------



## trackend (Jul 13, 2011)

Not a problem Roman its a big show and with time limited it is always a job to do everything
Thanks for the compliments fellas, I must say Eric the D7000 has been a big step up for me from my old D200 the metering is twice as good and the 3d focus lock is great once on it just chases the image around the frame but I have to say if people want a lot of speed although it pumps out reasonable 6FPS the DK7 buffer runs out of puff at 11 shots, but for me its plenty. Battery life is fantasic, 900 raw 16.9 mb shots 10 minutes HD video and still had 68% body battery left.
Over the whole weekend I took 1800+ shots some video. I have fitted it with twin 32gb class 10 sd cards and a really good Nikon copy power grip I found on ebay for $59 I didnt come close to using all the memory or power.


----------



## rochie (Jul 13, 2011)

those are fantastic pictures Lee


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jul 13, 2011)

Excellent shots Lee!


----------



## Airframes (Jul 13, 2011)

They sure are! Great work Lee !


----------



## Crimea_River (Jul 13, 2011)

Lovely shots!


----------



## trackend (Jul 14, 2011)

I have not gone through all the shots Roman but I have found a few with February in


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jul 14, 2011)

Man, I am so freaking jealous!


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jul 14, 2011)

MEEEEEEE TOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!! Excellent shots Lee!


----------



## Crimea_River (Jul 14, 2011)




----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 15, 2011)

Great shots!


----------



## Airframes (Jul 15, 2011)

Great pics Lee !


----------



## Rocketeer (Jul 17, 2011)

It was great to meet you Roman....I did not know it was you until Gary told me as we walked away! Cheers and great to meet you all!


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 17, 2011)

Good shots!


----------



## seesul (Jul 18, 2011)

Rocketeer said:


> It was great to meet you Roman....I did not know it was you until Gary told me as we walked away! Cheers and great to meet you all!


 
I had the same problem Tony...as I realized that it was you when I was sitting in the plane on the way back home. Tony, you mentioned one Czech pilot who served at 310th Sgdn and that you have a stick from his machine (Spit or Hurry?) at home. What was his name please?
Also this might be interesting for you http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/stories/s-ldr-josef-stehl-k-four-airforces-1603.html


----------



## Rocketeer (Jul 18, 2011)

The grip is from a Hurricane shot on 15th Sept 1940, R4087 shot down by a Me109. Pilot was Josef Hubacek. 310 Sqn Duxford. Thanx for the link. I have lots of parts from Czech Hurris


----------



## Rocketeer (Jul 18, 2011)

That is a fantastic thread. One of my favourite films is Dark Blue World....I find it incredibly moving, many emotions.


----------



## Rocketeer (Jul 18, 2011)

This is the grip:


----------



## seesul (Jul 19, 2011)

Wow! Josef survived the war and died in 1988...what a nice piece of a history!


----------



## Airframes (Jul 19, 2011)

Certainly is ! And especially as it is just after the Squadron was formed, and only days before they moved north, to Speke, Liverpool. Great stuff Tony - you lucky ******** !


----------



## Rocketeer (Jul 20, 2011)

thanx chaps.....Josef was flying and fighting with this grip in the morning when he helped shoot down the Dornier that crashed on Victoria station...very famous Battle of Britain incident. Any help in finding out more about this great man appreciated


----------



## seesul (Aug 5, 2011)

Official DVD trailer http://www.airshowbuzz.com/go/view/video/J5ZG1wMjpz411AGtQvCfV_4irNsGqdXU


----------



## Airframes (Aug 5, 2011)

Great stuff Roman, thanks for posting !


----------

